# College bass tournament fishing gets million dollar boost



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

BENTONVILLE, Arkansas - FLW Outdoors announces multi-million dollar investment in Collegiate Bass Tournament Circuit for 2009.

More...


----------

